# WOULD YOU RATHER......? MBTI Style



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> Oh interesting...but this one seems clear to me. In dealing with people I usually feel like my MBTI knowledge only helps me in typing them. So without MBTI I would lose some vocabulary words, but if I had no intuition or other method to deal with people and had to rely on MBTI only then that would be a nightmare. How would you even feel comfortable talking to someone without them saying, “Hi, I’m Keith, I’m a ISFJ”. “Thank you, Keith, I’m a ESFJ. We may now determine how to relate to one another.”


Yep, typing alone is fun of course but we can apply a lot of that knowledge understanding our relationships, friendships, colleagues etc too  Being a better person at dealing with other people. I personally use it as a debuging tool sometimes when I need to.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

tarmonk said:


> Yep, typing alone is fun of course but we can apply a lot of that knowledge understanding our relationships, friendships, colleagues etc too  Being a better person at dealing with other people. I personally use it as a debuging tool sometimes when I need to.


I’d like to hear more on your ideas on this @tarmonk. What kind of situations have you used MBTI to help? How would you I use MBTI as a de-bugging tool. Trouble-shooting, right? 

MBTI helped me a ton to understand myself when in the environment of my STJ in-laws. I don’t know that if I had employed MBTI. earlier if things would have improved more... I think it more helped me to find peace about why there was such a conflict.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> I’d like to hear more on your ideas on this @tarmonk. What kind of situations have you used MBTI to help? How would you I use MBTI as a de-bugging tool. Trouble-shooting, right?
> 
> MBTI helped me a ton to understand myself when in the environment of my STJ in-laws. I don’t know that if I had employed MBTI. earlier if things would have improved more... I think it more helped me to find peace about why there was such a conflict.


MBTI allows me to see the clear intentions of people and from which perspective they're looking at things. It allows me to take criticism less personally and be more confident in my strengths as well as learn to deal with my weaknesses. More specifically I would say that it allows me to be more relaxed since a vast part of the unknown that is called people has become a bit more mapped out and easier to maneuver.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> I’d like to hear more on your ideas on this @tarmonk. What kind of situations have you used MBTI to help? How would you I use MBTI as a de-bugging tool. Trouble-shooting, right?
> 
> MBTI helped me a ton to understand myself when in the environment of my STJ in-laws. I don’t know that if I had employed MBTI. earlier if things would have improved more... I think it more helped me to find peace about why there was such a conflict.


Yep, troubleshooting in my relationship, colleagues with very different mindset (ie ISTJs worldview) and so on. For example I had only one pending misunderstanding with my gf over these years which we didn't know how to overcome and we didn't fully understand each others wishes but then I finally realized I was pushing too hard on her inferior Se (as in some cases related to experiences Ne becomes similar to Se in some ways but very different from Ni in that context) and forced to use Fi way of thinking too by requesting her to think more about what she wants by herself. 

I guess without those knowledges I wouldn't be able to bite through the issue via "natural" ways. Anyway now that issue is gone and we brought our actions and experiences to whole new level  I just had to adjust my way of thinking to encourage her more into some actions and got my "goals" fulfilled different way


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

tarmonk said:


> Yep, troubleshooting in my relationship, colleagues with very different mindset (ie ISTJs worldview) and so on. For example I had only one pending misunderstanding with my gf over these years which we didn't know how to overcome and we didn't fully understand each others wishes but then I finally realized I was pushing too hard on her inferior Se (as in some cases related to experiences Ne becomes similar to Se in some ways but very different from Ni in that context) and forced to use Fi way of thinking too by requesting her to think more about what she wants by herself.
> 
> I guess without those knowledges I wouldn't be able to bite through the issue via "natural" ways. Anyway now that issue is gone and we brought our actions and experiences to whole new level  I just had to adjust my way of thinking to encourage her more into some actions and got my "goals" fulfilled different way


So it actually worked! All the stuff the INFJs and ENFPs have been learning about each other in-depth, you were able to use to further your relationship! That is awesome!


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> So it actually worked! All the stuff the INFJs and ENFPs have been learning about each other in-depth, you were able to use to further your relationship! That is awesome!


Yep, I've figured out a lot in my relationship thanks to MBTI. It's offtopic but I just recently happened to *really* feel the way INFJ feels towards their SO person in their inner circle. Very strange feeling I experienced first time in my lifetime and I can't explain it in words but I guess now I understand INFJ even better. Visually explained it was like there's a concrete or iron wall around you and them and whatever happens to you, they will just always pull you out of your hell by their strong ironcast arm whatever it takes - no questions. That's the way they feel for their SO. It's the "shadow" of ENFP who's always flying but has a chance to drop down on the earth and get heavily hurt.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

tarmonk said:


> Yep, I've figured out a lot in my relationship thanks to MBTI. It's offtopic but I just recently happened to really feel the way INFJ feels towards their SO person in their inner circle. Very strange feeling I experienced first time in my lifetime and I can't explain it in words but I guess now I understand INFJ even better.


Actually, I did this. I decided I needed to develop Fe a while back so I studied it and tried to imagine it and on a Saturday morning I woke up and experienced it. It was amazing. And I learned SOmuch from the experience. It all suddenly clicked about how Fe worked and how important harmony is and yeah...it was very powerful. I felt it the whole weekend and I wasn’t actually sure if my Fi was going to come back...because I needed it to come back while at work for me. Fe was awesome with my family and SO, but I didn’t have all the supporting functions for Fe to work well for me at work, so I started focusing on Fi a bit and the Fe wore off. I’d like to do that again on a weekend...it was lovely. It was kind of euphoric, those first hours of it. And just feeling the direction of it...that was amazing. The newness of it and the strength of it and anyway, quite a rush. I was so worried it would leave suddenly before I got to explore it all...but luckily it stayed until I needed my Fi. But now it’s hard to remember exactly what it was like. I can describe it and the newness-rush is there, but interesting enough it didn’t leave a Fi memory impression. Lol. Of course not, right? Too bad, though. So I guess I would like to do that again, though. You? How did it go for you?


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> Actually, I did this. I decided I needed to develop Fe a while back so I studied it and tried to imagine it and on a Saturday morning I woke up and experienced it. It was amazing. And I learned SOmuch from the experience. It all suddenly clicked about how Fe worked and how important harmony is and yeah...it was very powerful. I felt it the whole weekend and I wasn’t actually sure if my Fi was going to come back...because I needed it to come back while at work for me. Fe was awesome with my family and SO, but I didn’t have all the supporting functions for Fe to work well for me at work, so I started focusing on Fi a bit and the Fe wore off. I’d like to do that again on a weekend...it was lovely. It was kind of euphoric, those first hours of it. And just feeling the direction of it...that was amazing. The newness of it and the strength of it and anyway, quite a rush. I was so worried it would leave suddenly before I got to explore it all...but luckily it stayed until I needed my Fi. But now it’s hard to remember exactly what it was like. I can describe it and the newness-rush is there, but interesting enough it didn’t leave a Fi memory impression. Lol. Of course not, right? Too bad, though. So I guess I would like to do that again, though. You? How did it go for you?


Wish there was a button "give 10 thanks"  For me - it went the way I was just crying in front of her like a baby. First time in my life in front of somebody and all without any fear of being "weak" due to that. I actually felt like there's a iron or concrete field of "magnetic" energy around her which involves me (or even is me). Now thinking, is it what Fe actually feels? I'm still a bit "not me" thinking about that experience today  Definitely something you just can't imagine and feel while in your ordinary state of mind.

Btw she told that's why their inner circle is so tight - you get all or nothing as they can't handle any lower quality people in their circle.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

tarmonk said:


> Wish there was a button "give 10 thanks"  For me - it went the way I was just crying in front of her like a baby. First time in my life in front of somebody and all without any fear of being "weak" due to that. I actually felt like there's a iron or concrete field of "magnetic" energy around her which involves me (or even is me). Now thinking, is it what Fe actually feels? I'm still a bit "not me" thinking about that experience today  Definitely something you just can't imagine and feel while in your ordinary state of mind.
> 
> Btw she told that's why their inner circle is so tight - you get all or nothing as they can't handle any lower quality people in their circle.


Oh what she said makes so much sense coupled with the experience I had. Yeah..ENFJs have to have that decision tree thing (that’s in the nauroscience stuff), otherwise I don’t know how they get through a day. My experience must have been more along the lines of a INFJ’s Fe because I really felt it was difficult to survive at work with it. It was like an “all harmony” or nothing. But also I didn’t have their supporting structure. I didn’t have the Ti to support it. I don’t know, I just remember that there were some things going on at work and I just wanted to do something exactly like what someone wanted when instead I knew I should be standing up saying, “Nope, I’m our expert on this one and it needs to be...” and anyway, all those things that Fe people must learn how to work out between harmony and standing up for something they know is right— whatever skills they get to make people listen or whatever it is, at that moment I didn’t have it and I felt horrible about not just agreeing. As Fi usually it is tricky and bothers me to have to disagree with someone, but it would bother me more to not have internal harmony and do what I feel is right. So I didn’t know how to function and started praying for my Fi back. I bet those skills would be something very useful if I do try it out again. It feels kind of like a trap to feel like you know factually how someth8ng should be handled but the people around you don’t know...it means, I guess that you need to teach people in the nicest way, especially if they are looking at you as the expert. 
Anyway...if this the would you rather thread? I don’t care what thread it is, as long as we are learning. I think I’m going to try to Fe again. By the way, I tried to tell my husband what was happening and he isn’t into MBTI and he was like, “Whatever. So you love me in a new way? Seems the same. Whatever”. Lol. It was a BIG deal to me! It was to you too. Yeah, the protectiveness of it...the direction of it (like it was outside of me and yet*I* was feeling it. it was freaking amazing! Let me know if you do that again too!


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> Oh what she said makes so much sense coupled with the experience I had. Yeah..ENFJs have to have that decision tree thing (that’s in the nauroscience stuff), otherwise I don’t know how they get through a day. My experience must have been more along the lines of a INFJ’s Fe because I really felt it was difficult to survive at work with it. It was like an “all harmony” or nothing. But also I didn’t have their supporting structure. I didn’t have the Ti to support it. I don’t know, I just remember that there were some things going on at work and I just wanted to do something exactly like what someone wanted when instead I knew I should be standing up saying, “Nope, I’m our expert on this one and it needs to be...” and anyway, all those things that Fe people must learn how to work out between harmony and standing up for something they know is right— whatever skills they get to make people listen or whatever it is, at that moment I didn’t have it and I felt horrible about not just agreeing. As Fi usually it is tricky and bothers me to have to disagree with someone, but it would bother me more to not have internal harmony and do what I feel is right. So I didn’t know how to function and started praying for my Fi back. I bet those skills would be something very useful if I do try it out again. It feels kind of like a trap to feel like you know factually how someth8ng should be handled but the people around you don’t know...it means, I guess that you need to teach people in the nicest way, especially if they are looking at you as the expert.
> Anyway...if this the would you rather thread? I don’t care what thread it is, as long as we are learning. I think I’m going to try to Fe again. By the way, I tried to tell my husband what was happening and he isn’t into MBTI and he was like, “Whatever. So you love me in a new way? Seems the same. Whatever”. Lol. It was a BIG deal to me! It was to you too. Yeah, the protectiveness of it...the direction of it (like it was outside of me and yet*I* was feeling it. it was freaking amazing! Let me know if you do that again too!


Again, why there's not a button "10 thanks" or "100 thanks"? Maybe we should propose it to PerC team?


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

New WOULD YOU RATHER MBTI edition question:

Would you rather be a INFP with an unhealthy (whatever that entails) ESTJ boss or a ESTJ with an unhealthy (whatever that entails) INFP boss? Lol. 


Also I can never decide whether I want to use “an” or “a” when talking about MBTI types... do you guys also wonder about that?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> New WOULD YOU RATHER MBTI edition question:
> 
> Would you rather be a INFP with an unhealthy (whatever that entails) ESTJ boss or a ESTJ with an unhealthy (whatever that entails) INFP boss? Lol.
> 
> ...


I would use an, mainly because the first letter is a vowel for all types. And about the boss, an unhealthy INFP would mostly be in the grip, and with me being ESTJ we could be double productive. Plus, I will have no hard feelings taking their place when they're finally fired > (had to get in an ESTJ mindset for this) It would be too uncomfortable as an INFP to do something about an unhealthy boss simply because I'll feel for them.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

I was trying to sympathize with the ESTJ. I thought maybe it will be infuriating, but I agree, it would be like a opportunity to go full-mast for the ESTJ with the INFP boss... I imagine, anyway. Lol. Not an equal question like I was hoping.


NEXT QUESTION:

Would you rather be a ESTP Stuck in an elevator for 2 hours alone with no phone or device or book or an INFJ at a middle school dance?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

I would rather be an ESTP at a middle school dance. No, but really, I would be the ESTP, because I'd always have a permanent marker in my pocket to write random slogans on benches, and I guess this would be the elevator's lucky day, because it's getting some character whether it wants to or not.


----------



## Paper Shade (Oct 9, 2018)

tarmonk said:


> I'd raise new question (but feel free to still answer the previous question of course  ).
> 
> Would you rather have *NOT* the option to explore MBTI theory at all but you'd be able to subconciously handle people very well having no idea why it works *OR* to be able to explore MBTI to its depths and only apply your gained knowledge to work with people and yourself? Please explain why?
> 
> As you see, there's a catch for ENFP - first option would be definitely very useful but it'll leave you without exploration phase about some interesting and endless possibilities


Ha,ha. No contest, to this particular INFJ, it's like asking, "Would you rather have the advantage of possessing mysterious extrovert people-wrangling magic, without having to change anything else about yourself, or just be good at dealing with a few people you know." The lure of exploring the MBTI in its depth isn't an end in itself. Complexity is a necessary (if fascinating and sometimes welcomingly distracting) evil to an IxxJ


----------



## Paper Shade (Oct 9, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> Would you rather be a ESTP Stuck in an elevator for 2 hours alone with no phone or device or book or an INFJ at a middle school dance?


I could actually quite enjoy the middle school dance in Jane Goodall mode, as long as nothing grownup or chaperonish was expected of me. Oh, and as long as I had earplugs. Oh, and as long as I could leave when I got tired.

Edit: Or did the two hours apply to the dance as well as the stuck in an elevator scenario? Because two hours is a lot of middle schooler time...


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Paper Shade said:


> I could actually quite enjoy the middle school dance in Jane Goodall mode, as long as nothing grownup or chaperonish was expected of me. Oh, and as long as I had earplugs. Oh, and as long as I could leave when I got tired.
> 
> Edit: Or did the two hours apply to the dance as well as the stuck in an elevator scenario? Because two hours is a lot of middle schooler time...


Good question. When I wrote the question then that was exactly why I put 2 hours for the ESTP in the elevator was because all of our school dances were 2 hours. I was trying to make them even. I did think about putting him in a hospital outfit or something that that for sure the ESTP had no way to distract himself. @Fru2 is cheating with that marker, although he was totally in the mind of a ESTP when he got all creative on that elevator’s ass...lol..and that’s actually the point of this game in my opinion is to be able to empathize...or while away our finite time here on earth for fun...either way. 2 hours at a middle school dance!!! Yep! Muwahahah..


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> Would you rather be a ESTP Stuck in an elevator for 2 hours alone with no phone or device or book or an INFJ at a middle school dance?


Infj with high Fe aux 

Would you rather be stuck in a elevator for 2 hours with an intp or esfj 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paper Shade (Oct 9, 2018)

Well, it's tougher now Llyralen, but elevators smell weird, so I think I would still choose the INFJ at a middle school dance. The first time anyway. I've never been to a middle school dance. It might be that once I had experienced a middle school dance, I'd be saying, "ESTP elevator torture please, anything but a gymful of stress-sweating preteens!"



ai.tran.75 said:


> Would you rather be stuck in a elevator for 2 hours with an intp or esfj


I would happily be stuck in an elevator with any of the intp's I have known, but my experience is limited. It would depend on which type was more likely to panic. I think an ESFJ would be more likely to give in to visceral panic, while the typical INTP would keep their head by speculating about what might have gone wrong with the elevator. Do you think?


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Llyralen said:


> I was trying to sympathize with the ESTJ. I thought maybe it will be infuriating, but I agree, it would be like a opportunity to go full-mast for the ESTJ with the INFP boss... I imagine, anyway. Lol. Not an equal question like I was hoping.
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION:
> ...


ESTP. An ESTP could get inventive with ways of escaping and if not I can brag about my endurance and how I survived a traumatic experience because no one would listen to the INFJ complaining about a dance being traumatic.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Infj with high Fe aux
> 
> Would you rather be stuck in a elevator for 2 hours with an intp or esfj
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


INTP hands down. My best friends.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Falling Foxes said:


> ESTP. An ESTP could get inventive with ways of escaping and if not I can brag about my endurance and how I survived a traumatic experience because no one would listen to the INFJ complaining about a dance being traumatic.


LOL! My best laugh of the day!


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Would you rather be stuck in a elevator for 2 hours with an intp or esfj


So this is based on my personal experience of being stuck in elevators...err... stuck with people. The INTP friendship might even last me a lifetime, depending. The ESFJ friendship is going to sound awesome and intense and deep, but will not amount to a hill of beans (or even a cup of beans..). 

So... anytime any INTP wants to get stuck in the elevator with me... I’m up for it! 

I guess my ENFP heart sees experiencing setbacks together as possible friendship opportunities...


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Time would fly with an INTP, can't say the same for ESFJ, I will probably count the seconds. But what do you think @tarmonk?


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Fru2 said:


> Time would fly with an INTP, can't say the same for ESFJ, I will probably count the seconds. But what do you think @tarmonk?


Sort of, although getting stuck in elevator would make me inpatient anyway and make me remind every swearing phrase I could know  I guess my ex relationship with potentially ESFJ person made me much less socially awkward and we teached a lot to each other. Thankful about that but for some reason I don't adore them too much any more as I understood how different two persons worldviews could be. And not always in the way which support each other best ways. INTPs I know are much easier to talk about anything as we see world through Ne language. But it's just my experiences - I don't want to label or generalize any person only by their type


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Would you rather be stuck in a elevator for 2 hours with an intp or esfj


Definitely with an ESFJ. I know I could in theory connect with the INTP on intuition, but it would probably just be awkward. Most ESFJs would do their best to keep up both our spirits and just try to make the best of it. Time would pass much more quickly.


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

I think sharing Fe would do it for me. ESFJ. I've never met a male one, but the women I liked. They all like style, art, fashion, cooking =) Those are easy conversations.

Would you rather have a manager who led with an extroverted style, Ne, Te, Fe or an introverted style?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

raschel said:


> I think sharing Fe would do it for me. ESFJ. I've never met a male one, but the women I liked. They all like style, art, fashion, cooking =) Those are easy conversations.
> 
> Would you rather have a manager who led with an extroverted style, Ne, Te, Fe or an introverted style?


I think an XNTJ manager would be best suited for me, So Te or Ni would be ideal. I wouldn't really care if they're introverted or extroverted, since I'd need to communicate with them either way, I think leading judging and perceiving functions are more important. No way would I like a Ti dom or aux as my manager, I'd be clueless. But its not like I'm planning on having a manager


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

raschel said:


> I think sharing Fe would do it for me. ESFJ. I've never met a male one, but the women I liked. They all like style, art, fashion, cooking =) Those are easy conversations.
> 
> Would you rather have a manager who led with an extroverted style, Ne, Te, Fe or an introverted style?


Introverted. Less imposing, more likely to leave me to doing my own thing because I hate being interupted in the middle of my work flow but also potentially more opinionated? One thing that has bothered me the most is having managers who don't know how to give critique and are just organising things but when pressed for an opinion they can't pinpoint issues or give constructive critique.

Terrible generalisations, of course extraverted styles can critique and introverted can be intrusive but, alas, that's my choice.


----------



## hugh315 (Feb 12, 2018)

hahaha I am laughing cause the same thread in the INFJ forum stayed focused and in here it kind of went to places.  In a good way.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

raschel said:


> I think sharing Fe would do it for me. ESFJ. I've never met a male one, but the women I liked. They all like style, art, fashion, cooking =) Those are easy conversations.
> 
> Would you rather have a manager who led with an extroverted style, Ne, Te, Fe or an introverted style?


Extrovert- I was closest with my entp editor back in my early twenties- great boss - we're still great friends with one another



Would you rather be on a blind date with an isfp or entj 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

ENTJ, opposites attract!


Would you rather be stuck in an elevator with an INTJ or an ESFP?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

StinkyBambi said:


> ENTJ, opposites attract!
> 
> 
> Would you rather be stuck in an elevator with an INTJ or an ESFP?


ESFP... no, INTj... No, ESFP... Aargh I can't decide! With the INTJ it could become deep and interesting, but with the ESFP it could be so much fun! 

And I'd rather go on a blind date with an ISFP, don't want to get managed on a first date lol

Would you rather debate with an ISTJ about reality for 2 hours or try to convince an INFP to get extremely out of their comfort zone?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

StinkyBambi said:


> ENTJ, opposites attract!
> 
> 
> Would you rather be stuck in an elevator with an INTJ or an ESFP?


Hands down esfp 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fru2 said:


> ESFP, just because I have someone in mind :wink:
> 
> And I'd rather go on a blind date with an ISFP, don't want to get managed on a first date lol
> 
> Would you rather debate with an ISTJ about reality for 2 hours or try to convince an INFP to get extremely out of their comfort zone?


Convince infp - I'll pull all my hair out before the 2hrs is over with the istj 


Would you rather work on a project with all Si dom or Se dom 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Convince infp - I'll pull all my hair out before the 2hrs is over with the istj
> 
> 
> Would you rather work on a project with all Si dom or Se dom
> ...


Si doms are very useful when they're in your team but good luck convincing them on something they dont find realistic, Se doms will be proactive and helpful as long as you've got a good plan to work with, so I'll go with Se, more dynamic and interesting.

Would you rather date an INTP or an INTJ?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fru2 said:


> Si doms are very useful when they're in your team but good luck convincing them on something they dont find realistic, Se doms will be proactive and helpful as long as you've got a good plan to work with, so I'll go with Se, more dynamic and interesting.
> 
> Would you rather date an INTP or an INTJ?


Intp - more so if he is Spencer Reid ..jk...I have always been drawn to ti dom and aux 


Would you rather be in a relationship with an enfp or enfj ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Intp - more so if he is Spencer Reid ..jk...I have always been drawn to ti dom and aux
> 
> 
> Would you rather be in a relationship with an enfp or enfj ?
> ...


It really depends on the person, but I'd say ENFJ considering their higher conscientiousness, I see an ENFP relationship as being very relaxing and natural, but maybe too laid back. 

Would you rather try your best to convince an ENFP that they have no morals or an ENTJ that they are completely illogical? In both cases you'd need to spend a weekend with them right after saying that.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fru2 said:


> Would you rather try your best to convince an ENFP that they have no morals or an ENTJ that they are completely illogical? In both cases you'd need to spend a weekend with them right after saying that.


Entj- I suppose , itll be fun to see them proving me wrong 

Would you rather enter the dream of an intj or infp 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

ooh I'm very curious always about infps.

there are some intjs I find interesting on here--they have often been ones who appear to have a developed feeling side. I think for example in memes of intj their 3rd function fi is often overlooked. but I would enter the dream of this kind of intj


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

> *Here's the first question: *
> 
> *Would you rather.... be an introvert in an all extrovert family? Or an extrovert in an all introvert family?
> Why?*


Being introvert in all extrovert family, at least you will have many energetic people surrounding you. So while they are doing their job extroverting I will observe passively. 


----------------------

*Would you rather be stuck in a room with a meltdown Entj or Estj?*


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Belledonna said:


> ----------------------
> 
> *Would you rather be stuck in a room with a meltdown Entj or Estj?*


Entj - I've worked with entjs and estjs lawyers and judges for years- estj meloy down are the worst

Would you rather go on vacation with a group of judger or perceivers 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Entj - I've worked with entjs and estjs lawyers and judges for years- estj meloy down are the worst
> 
> Would you rather go on vacation with a group of judger or perceivers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Perceivers, but I can organize a trip so that we are actually doing stuff and have an agenda as well as going with the flow. 

What would your ideal social group look like? Pick 5 MBTI types to be your closest circle of friends.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> Perceivers, but I can organize a trip so that we are actually doing stuff and have an agenda as well as going with the flow.
> 
> What would your ideal social group look like? Pick 5 MBTI types to be your closest circle of friends.


Hahaha perceiver are better travelers base on personal experience 

Tough one hmmm realistically speaking 
Entp 
Isfp 
Infp 
Intp 
Esfp 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Entj - I've worked with entjs and estjs lawyers and judges for years- estj meloy down are the worst
> 
> Would you rather go on vacation with a group of judger or perceivers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Perceivers. I can arrange things, so I don't want someone else to arrange for me. Besides, judgers don't like sudden change and aimlessness. I think having flexibility and wing it is the great and enjoying thing, too.



Llyralen said:


> Perceivers, but I can organize a trip so that we are actually doing stuff and have an agenda as well as going with the flow.
> 
> What would your ideal social group look like? Pick 5 MBTI types to be your closest circle of friends.


ENFP ENTJ ISFP INTP and INFJ 

These are my current circle. And I find that it's well balanced!

This Entj is more subtle and less controlling so he is decent! And that Isfp and Intp guy though. 

edit: I forgot Infj. 


---

*Would you rather be ruler of a kingdom with many subjects and lead on great legacy or living in secluded mountain with priests and learn the spiritual matters.*

(Personally I go with the latter, I don't like power struggle, it's pointless. A life of learning? Great!)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Belledonna said:


> *Would you rather be ruler of a kingdom with many subjects and lead on great legacy or living in secluded mountain with priests and learn the spiritual matters.*
> 
> (Personally I go with the latter, I don't like power struggle, it's pointless. A life of learning? Great!)


The latter - too much pressure being a ruler


Would you rather have the ability to write fiction into reality or the power to time travel 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Would you rather have the ability to write fiction into reality or the power to time travel


wow now that's a difficult one! I think... I'd rather be able to time travel than write fiction into reality... although the consequences may be damaging! Writing fiction into reality would be difficult... you'd have to be very careful about what you write. With time travel, it's like a special eraser back up tool, if you make a big mistake then you can just go back and wipe it, how lovely would that be.

Would you rather be able to see the future or read people's thoughts?


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

StinkyBambi said:


> Would you rather be able to see the future or read people's thoughts?


This is like asking 'would you rather ruin your own life or have other people ruin your life for you?'. I can already see the future so well that my eyesight isn't as good as it should be, it's a very terrible thing. Whilst I can't read people's thoughts I'm sure it would be just as bad and I only ever want to read the best of things. I can't answer this question now, but I would probably choose 'being able to see the future' in about seven weeks, but only for the sake of helping me answer this question.

Murder an entire population by accident or murder one person on purpose?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Murder one person on purpose 

Ability to breathe under water or ability to walk through walls 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Enoch said:


> This is like asking 'would you rather ruin your own life or have other people ruin your life for you?'. I can already see the future so well that my eyesight isn't as good as it should be, it's a very terrible thing. Whilst I can't read people's thoughts I'm sure it would be just as bad and I only ever want to read the best of things. I can't answer this question now, but I would probably choose 'being able to see the future' in about seven weeks, but only for the sake of helping me answer this question.
> 
> Murder an entire population by accident or murder one person on purpose?


Haha goodness me, I think you thought this one through very well considering, sorry it was such a hard one, I agree they're both as bad as eachother! I think I would have gone with reading the future too though, it would be a nightmare hearing people's thoughts as they could be thinking anything, imagine the level of paranoia and self consciousness you'd have!

(Skip me please)


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Belledonna said:


> *Would you rather be ruler of a kingdom with many subjects and lead on great legacy or living in secluded mountain with priests and learn the spiritual matters.*


A ruler of a kingdom. I prefer the idea of being able to influence people and help shape people's lives for the better... I know that's only idealistic and I wouldn't be able to create eutopia but I can try. The latter sounds like the beginning of a kid's adventure where I'd be looking off to the horizon getting bored of where I am and how little I know of the great world and bored of learning the importance of tradition and spirituality. I'd rather learn about spirituality through _exploration_.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Would you rather have the ability to write fiction into reality or the power to time travel


Writing fiction into reality is infinitely more powerful. Time travel is a little chaotic. And who's to stop me from cheating and writing about someone inventing a time machine? 



StinkyBambi said:


> Would you rather be able to see the future or read people's thoughts?


Read people's thoughts? I don't know, seeing the future with no potential to change it seems more like a curse.



Enoch said:


> Murder an entire population by accident or murder one person on purpose?


One person on purpose. I can't imagine not going absolutely insane about an entire population dying because of me. I could probably go cold hearted and ignore the one murder more than the millions.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Ability to breathe under water or ability to walk through walls


Breathe underwater. I love swimming and snorkling and I hate wearing masks whilst doing so.


---

*Would you rather live in a world where your only social interactions are with AI and machines or be disconnected but alone because everyone else is absorbed in their digital lives?*


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Falling Foxes said:


> *Would you rather live in a world where your only social interactions are with AI and machines or be disconnected but alone because everyone else is absorbed in their digital lives?*


To quote Jemaine from Flight of the Conchords, "they are both good options".

Suppose I'd pick the AI option just to see what happens. When you're alone, not a lot does.

*Would you rather swap your dominant and inferior functions or lose your inferior completely with no replacement for it?*


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> To quote Jemaine from Flight of the Conchords, "they are both good options".
> 
> Suppose I'd pick the AI option just to see what happens. When you're alone, not a lot does.
> 
> *Would you rather swap your dominant and inferior functions or lose your inferior completely with no replacement for it?*


I mean, I'm already pretty damn close to the latter but the latter is completely disfunctional. Ne needs Si to live. Perhaps I can imagine a Si-dom living with no Ne (as tragic as that life would be) but a Ne-dom with no Si would be sent to a mental institution with no concept of reality. So I guess I would become a Si-dom...


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

swap dominant Ni with inferior Se? No way lol. Although I do that in real life already. I sometimes act and figure it out as I go. I can't always say if it is Ni or Ti

Lose inferior Se completely? Sure--that would mean what, a stronger Se? All functions are there anyway, aren't they, not necessarily in the first four. No Se, you would be an invalid.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> To quote Jemaine from Flight of the Conchords, "they are both good options".
> 
> Suppose I'd pick the AI option just to see what happens. When you're alone, not a lot does.
> 
> *Would you rather swap your dominant and inferior functions or lose your inferior completely with no replacement for it?*


Lol! This is so cruel. Oh gosh... I feel close to the 2nd too , I'm not sure that I want to be insane but at least it would be a super fun insanity. @Falling Foxes as a Si-dom you could take care of insane me.... huh? huh?

If you could experience any of Jung's 8 functions fully for a day, which one would it be?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

raschel said:


> Lose inferior Se completely? Sure--that would mean what, a stronger Se?


No. That would mean you wouldn't have any Se at all. You'd have to get by with your other 3 functions + whatever shadow functions you may use.



Llyralen said:


> If you could experience any of Jung's 8 functions fully for a day, which one would it be?


Just one day? Ne. If it was a week, I'd give Fi a go.



*Would you rather be an ENTJ or an INFP?*


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> No. That would mean you wouldn't have any Se at all. You'd have to get by with your other 3 functions + whatever shadow functions you may use.


But wouldn't that mean no Ni either? As Ni is dependent upon Se? This would also mean no distinction between a lack of Ni-Se and a lack of Si-Ne, and so there would only be four poor functions left.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Enoch said:


> But wouldn't that mean no Ni either? As Ni is dependent upon Se? This would also mean no distinction between a lack of Ni-Se and a lack of Si-Ne, and so there would only be four poor functions left.


Just unhinged Ni left. Along with Fe and Ti. Probably a fairly insane state, but this is all hypotheticals so...


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> *Would you rather be an ENTJ or an INFP?*


INFP because it is familiar enough to me and I love my primary functions, but if I were the kind of ENTJ that my brother in law is I can imagine climbing those ladders and being such a force in the world (but for good--- like a good that I have to learn and cultivate) would be satisfying on many levels. However, I also know each type has it's challenges. I don't know if I understand the frustrations of a ENTJ, but maybe just a little--- it seems like a lot of domain type of things, like control and in some areas lack of control. 

ESTP for Political Leader or ESTJ for Political Leader?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Estp for political leader if the functions are healthy - (shudder when I think of Trump) 


Esfp as your tour guide or intj 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Estp for political leader if the functions are healthy - (shudder when I think of Trump)
> 
> 
> Esfp as your tour guide or intj
> ...


INTJ tour guide please for art and history. I want all the nuances when I go to Florence, Italy please. Either that or I will run off and wander on my own and learn more. If it was somewhere like the Rio Secreto caves— or maybe scuba diving— something that meant a bit of the physical and a bit of the dramatic then for sure, safe and sound and fun and exciting with the ESFP. 
I want to have both of those experiences now and both tour guides would be perfect. 



ESFJ daughter or INTP daughter?


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm an INTP daghter and I dont think I make my parents very happy so ESFJ daughter.

Marry/be together with the same type as you or the complete opposite of your type??


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kommandant said:


> I'm an INTP daghter and I dont think I make my parents very happy so ESFJ daughter.
> 
> Marry/be together with the same type as you or the complete opposite of your type??


If complete opposite meaning totally different functions in different order then yeah I'll pick istp ( bc my partner is one ) 
If you mean opposite function - I'll pick enfp over istj any day 


Would you rather have perceiving parents or judging parents 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Kommandant said:


> I'm an INTP daghter and I dont think I make my parents very happy so ESFJ daughter.
> 
> Marry/be together with the same type as you or the complete opposite of your type??


My INTP daughter make me proud and happy. I wouldn’t change a hair on her head, I adore her... however I hope she is practicing her piano and did her chores. Anyway... I hope mine knows how grateful I am to be her mom... thank goodness for INTP daughters.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> If complete opposite meaning totally different functions in different order then yeah I'll pick istp ( bc my partner is one )
> If you mean opposite function - I'll pick enfp over istj any day
> 
> 
> ...


I have perceiving parents and I like it.


Would you rather get beat up by a ESTP or dispised by a INFJ?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> I have perceiving parents and I like it.
> 
> 
> Would you rather get beat up by a ESTP or dispised by a INFJ?


despise by an infj- im too close with the estp in my life (my first born) , also I know of many infjs who despises me on this site- couldnt care less about it- but man if donald trump was to beat me up- it'll be quite embarassing jk

would you rather go on a blind date with an intj or an intp ?


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> despise by an infj- im too close with the estp in my life (my first born) , also I know of many infjs who despises me on this site- couldnt care less about it- but man if donald trump was to beat me up- it'll be quite embarassing jk
> 
> would you rather go on a blind date with an intj or an intp ?


With an INTP. I think we would have way more to connect on and it would be far more interesting.

Would you rather try something new with an ISTJ, or sing karaoke with an ENFJ


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Candy said:


> With an INTP. I think we would have way more to connect on and it would be far more interesting.
> 
> Would you rather try something new with an ISTJ, or sing karaoke with an ENFJ


Karaoke with an enfj ! 

Would you rather sing a duet with an isfp or entj 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Karaoke with an enfj !
> 
> Would you rather sing a duet with an isfp or entj
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Give me that duet with the ISFP

Would you rather perform with a famous ENFP or write a book with a talented INFP?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fru2 said:


> Give me that duet with the ISFP
> 
> Would you rather perform with a famous ENFP or write a book with a talented INFP?


Perform with a talented enfp - I prefer to write my own work 

What about you ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Fru2 said:


> Give me that duet with the ISFP
> 
> Would you rather perform with a famous ENFP or write a book with a talented INFP?


Perform 100% sounds like the more fulfilling experience. I write creatively with ENFPs all the time though anyway.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Perform with a talented enfp - I prefer to write my own work
> 
> What about you ?


Definitely perform with ENFP. Even if they're not famous, we just get eachother's humour and emotions. I think it amplifies the experience.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fru2 said:


> Definitely perform with ENFP. Even if they're not famous, we just get eachother's humour and emotions. I think it amplifies the experience.


Agreed  

Would you rather walk into your favorite painting or into your favorite movie 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Would you rather walk into your favorite painting or into your favorite movie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


All I can say is Yo ho yo ho, a pirate's life for me. 










What about you?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fru2 said:


> All I can say is Yo ho yo ho, a pirate's life for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Movie as well - not necessarily my favorite movie but I wouldn't mind entering Midnight in Paris ( mainly to see Picasso, Dali etc ) 

Would you rather never eat anything sweet ever again or never sleep ever again 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Movie as well - not necessarily my favorite movie but I wouldn't mind entering Midnight in Paris ( mainly to see Picasso, Dali etc )
> 
> Would you rather never eat anything sweet ever again or never sleep ever again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I loved Midnight in Paris. I especially laugh at the way Hemingway talked. My husband and I were trying to construct sentences like that for a week after watching it. 

Never eat anything sweet again would be better— or maybe I’m just thinking possible. 

ESFJ Santa Claus or INFP Santa Claus?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> I loved Midnight in Paris. I especially laugh at the way Hemingway talked. My husband and I were trying to construct sentences like that for a week after watching it.
> 
> Never eat anything sweet again would be better— or maybe I’m just thinking possible.
> 
> ESFJ Santa Claus or INFP Santa Claus?


Hahaha...Hemingway was hilarious ...nice that your husband enjoyed , mine liked it as well and we were impersonating Dali for weeks " I see rhinoceros!"

Love love love infps but my esfj brother have always seem like Santa Claus to me so ESFJ 


Intp professor entp professor 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

Never sleep again--assuming there are no consequences. I sometimes think I feel more rested when I meditate than when I sleep.
(actually trying to do no-sweets...)

Infp santa claus sounds so interesting, so I would pick that. I would agree if he was real, he would be the esfj.


----------



## Iron Wind (Dec 8, 2018)

Extroverted in an all introvert family. Reason: The world favors extroverts and an introverted family would generally be much easier to deal with than the other way around.


----------

